# Lab grown meat



## Castalia (May 2, 2016)

Just saw this story about tissue cultured meat:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/lab-grown-meat-is-in-your-future-and-it-may-be-healthier-than-the-real-stuff/2016/05/02/aa893f34-e630-11e5-a6f3-21ccdbc5f74e_story.html

No need to raise and slaughter animals.

Will we all be eating this stuff in 20 years? :thebbq:


----------



## Smurfmacaw (May 2, 2016)

$330,000 seems a little high for a hamburger...Guess I won't complain about the cost of dry aged prime ribeye any more lol.


----------



## DamageInc (May 2, 2016)

Once I can't tell the difference in taste and texture and it's certified to not cause tumor growth, I'll be fine with it.


----------



## Bill13 (May 2, 2016)

Looks like the definition of Franken Food squared.


----------



## spoiledbroth (May 2, 2016)

Anyone interested in this stuff should pick up note by note cuisine by Herve this.


----------



## panda (May 2, 2016)

Paired with synthetic wine.


----------



## jessf (May 2, 2016)

Soylent green. I'm all for a liquid food based diet. I love to cook for others but for myself, fast easy and cheap are the name of the game. More time for making knives.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (May 2, 2016)

jessf said:


> Soylent green. I'm all for a liquid food based diet. I love to cook for others but for myself, fast easy and cheap are the name of the game. More time for making knives.



But if the food comes already in neat little squares of pink goo nobody will need knives....just sayin'.


----------



## jessf (May 2, 2016)

Very good point. But how do we prep the stuff for the green goo?

Also, there is an actual prodict called Soylent. I think the name association is lost on the new generations. A few guys have gone on a Soylent only diet and recorded their experience. One major complaint is the change in social interactions commonly associated with normal food consumption.
https://www.soylent.com/





Smurfmacaw said:


> But if the food comes already in neat little squares of pink goo nobody will need knives....just sayin'.


----------



## WildBoar (May 2, 2016)

You guys are too negative... If this really works, how long before we can make our own Kelly Lebrocks? I wish I was 30 years younger


----------



## Smurfmacaw (May 2, 2016)

WildBoar said:


> You guys are too negative... If this really works, how long before we can make our own Kelly Lebrocks? I wish I was 30 years younger



Ummm, how do I help fund the research!


----------



## rami_m (May 2, 2016)

panda said:


> Paired with synthetic wine.



I thought all wine is synthetic. &#129300;


----------



## brainsausage (May 2, 2016)

rami_m said:


> I thought all wine is synthetic. &#129300;



Heh, good point!


----------



## ecchef (May 2, 2016)

I hope I'm dead before this becomes mainstream.


----------



## jessf (May 2, 2016)

We're already surrounded by fruits, veggies and animals that wouldn't exist without our intervention, I see this as the next logical step. If it does happen on a large scale, though, it will most certainly be out of need and not a humane alternative. At which point yeah, might better off not here anymore. We shall see.


----------



## rami_m (May 2, 2016)

ecchef said:


> I hope I'm dead before this becomes mainstream.



Embrace the future my friend. 

At least it's an excuse to eat well now.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (May 2, 2016)

ecchef said:


> I hope I'm dead before this becomes mainstream.



Luckily I'm old enough I will be...cynical but hey, I don't want to live 250 years if I have to eat that crap.


----------



## krx927 (May 3, 2016)

DamageInc said:


> Once I can't tell the difference in taste and texture and it's certified to not cause tumor growth, I'll be fine with it.



They will do that and also certificate it against tumors. But then in 5-10 years they will discover it is causing cancer


----------



## fujiyama (May 3, 2016)

krx927 said:


> They will do that and also certificate it against tumors. But then in 5-10 years they will discover it is causing cancer



I was thinking the same thing. If we can't trust all the FDA approvals, we can't trust 'certifications' either. 

That said, I'm open minded about this. We need a solution because in 100 years there will be too many people and not enough food. Food has been heading in a bad direction for a long time (yet, in a good direction in the culinary world). Around here, the grocery stores are buying the gas stations and vise versa. I just hope I'm dead and gone before we see a shortage in food. I also want to build a good home garden regardless of what happens.


----------



## DDPslice (May 3, 2016)

I got something growing in my meat locker, but it ain't meat. Sounds like a good idea but i'll wait until we can grow organs first.


----------



## spoiledbroth (May 3, 2016)

Pretty sure they are growing organs already... From the dreaded stem cell no?


----------



## DDPslice (May 3, 2016)

there are a couple ways to make organs but its not like you walk into the emergency room and get a new heart. That's what I'm talking about, not 500k and another 300 for something that may or may not work, or waiting on a very long list or a shorter one if you have aids (not a joke).


----------



## Bill13 (May 3, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> Pretty sure they are growing organs already... From the dreaded stem cell no?



Not sure about that, but there is a co called Organovo that is 3D printing liver tissue. So far it is stable to 40 days. They are hoping that is will be useful for mimicking the human liver for drug trials. Very cool but a very speculative stock. http://organovo.com/tissues-service...s-research/exvive3d-liver-tissue-performance/


----------

